# Navy warships dispatched as Spain invades seas around Gibraltar



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

More here

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...dispatched-Spanish-invade-seas-Gibraltar.html


----------



## yorky jim (Jul 7, 2006)

this i found on a gib news paper...

Date : 19/05/09 
Incursion by Spanish navy vessels must be tackled immediately by UK says Opposition 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The latest incursion into Gibraltar’s territorial waters by a Spanish navy corvette is a very serious matter which the United Kingdom Government must tackle immediately. It is obvious that Spain has chosen to raise the stakes over its claim to the sovereignty of our waters by moving from words to action.

The fact that a naval operation was conducted by the Spanish navy inside Gibraltar waters is totally unacceptable. The Opposition understands that the Spanish fisheries protection vessel “Tarifa” dropped a rib into the sea and this rib proceeded to approach all Spanish fishing boats in the area to examine their nets as if the boats were in Spain and not in Gibraltar. It has also been reported that the rib refused to leave our waters when asked to do so by the Royal Navy, which then proceed to call the RGP for assistance.

It is not known why the RGP did not attend the call. However, the Opposition understands that it used to be the Gibraltar Services Police marine section that would normally be mobilised in support of the Royal Navy, until it was disbanded recently.

This latest incident is clearly part of a continuing campaign on the part of the Spanish government and its agencies designed to undermine British sovereignty over the waters that surround the Rock. While Spain has traditionally put forward the ridiculous argument that Gibraltar has no waters, she has not actively challenged British sovereignty by behaving to all intents and purposes as if Gibraltar’s waters were Spanish.

It will be recalled that last year Spain included all of Gibraltar’s territorial waters as if they were Spanish in an EU directive, and that this was accepted by the European Commission. This gave Spain specific legal obligations inside Gibraltar’s sea. A few weeks ago a Royal Navy patrol boat had to order a Spanish civil guard launch to leave Gibraltar’s waters when it refused to say what it was doing here.

This latest incident is far more serious than anything that has happened before. It represents a frontal challenge to British sovereignty, jurisdiction and control over Gibraltar’s territorial sea and as such the United Kingdom must not only respond to Spain, but must also extract guarantees from Madrid that it will never happen again.


yorky jim


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

yorky jim said:


> this i found on a gib news paper...
> 
> Date : 19/05/09
> Incursion by Spanish navy vessels must be tackled immediately by UK says Opposition
> ...


That'll never happen. Where's Maggie when we need her?


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

So much for European Unity, eh?  

Time we left, I think!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll leave the door open for you here Chris


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Can the Spaniards be blamed for this at a time when our Government is collapsing inwards and focusing on their expenses and damage limitation? The Spaniards must have thought they stood a chance to bully us now we are in disarray.

Do we have a Navy to deal with this effectively anymore - with ships being sold off, wrangles with air power, a stretched military here there and everywhere doing wonders on a shoestring?

Time to bring back conscription and place the 1st battalion The Honorable Members of Parliament right into the front line - as suicide troops which would wipe out (sic) their shameful acts of the last few weeks that has brought what was once a proud nation to almost total collapse.

Bloody Johnny Foreigner - again. Where's Hornblower when you need him?

Jonty


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Don't forget Argentina they'll be be making moves soon!
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Made me laugh that one Jonty. Regards, Stein.


----------



## lesbryan (May 30, 2008)

Coastie said:


> So much for European Unity, eh?
> 
> Time we left, I think!


If you went to Gib and talked to the people as i have on numerous occasions .you may have a different outlookThey want to stay as they are just like them on the falklands


----------



## lesbryan (May 30, 2008)

Do we have a Navy to deal with this effectively anymore - with ships being sold off, wrangles with air power, a stretched military here there and everywhere doing wonders on a shoestring?
I think the answer to that is although a shadow of its former self the RN is more than capable of it .Each ship is more powerful than anything that has gone before and the personell are highly trained and dedicated bunch


----------



## lesbryan (May 30, 2008)

Time to bring back conscription and place the 1st battalion The Honorable Members of Parliament right into the front line - as suicide troops which would wipe out (sic) their shameful acts of the last few weeks that has brought what was once a proud nation to almost total collapse.

I think is a load of tosh (sorry)The country will not collapse because of these greedy conniving robbers .They will all get sorted etc .then the ruling government will be squeaky clean


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

Methinks tis time to singe the King of Spains beard again


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

lesbryan said:


> Snipped for brevity
> 
> I think is a load of tosh (sorry)The country will not collapse because of these greedy conniving robbers .They will all get sorted etc .then the ruling government will be squeaky clean


Well, Les. If the amount that has been fiddled by these lying barstewards was laid out and handed to the forces I am sure that they would make better use of it than what our MP's have, it being public money and all.

And better armed and better manned - they're a long way from home and Spain's Navy is pretty much bigger (and closer to home) than ours......

Oh and don't forget, Blair wanted to hand it back - and the EU's policies undermine British sovreignity.

Jonty


----------



## Richie2012 (Apr 15, 2007)

Spains Navy Bigger than ours? they have around 30 ships!
They would have no chance!!!!!


----------



## lesbryan (May 30, 2008)

ddraigmor said:


> Well, Les. If the amount that has been fiddled by these lying barstewards was laid out and handed to the forces I am sure that they would make better use of it than what our MP's have, it being public money and all.
> 
> And better armed and better manned - they're a long way from home and Spain's Navy is pretty much bigger (and closer to home) than ours......
> 
> ...


Spains navy is not bigger than ours and also dont forget blair is not in the government now !!!!!!!


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Current fleet list Spanish Navy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_active_Spanish_Navy_ships

Current fleet list Royal navy: A lot less - especially as things are being sold off to Lithuania etc.

No, Blair is not in Government but the EU wants to get its hands on it.

The RN would be hard pressed in any serious aggressive action nowadays. Nostalgia about history is great but as '82 showed us, it was a hairs breadth between defeat and victory - question is, could the RN do it again?

Where's the fleet train supposed to come from anyway? We have no MN left to su[pport the RN long term........

Richie - take a look at what they have in terms of maritime strike aircraft - and then take a long look at what we have......no chance? We'd get more than just a bloody nose if - God forbid - it came to blows.

Jonty


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

lesbryan said:


> ......................
> I think is a load of tosh (sorry)The country will not collapse because of these greedy conniving robbers .They will all get sorted etc .then the ruling government will be squeaky clean


It collapsed the day in joined the common market. It's been a destitute prostitute from the institute ever since.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Spot on Keltic Star!

Jonty


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

A little harsh methinks, but I bow to superior knowledge, I havent been back since December 1973 when I flew out of Heathrow over an England darkened because they were turning off street lights to save money!
I think her more of the dowager Duchess, now on welfare but demanding to be treated as she was in her "better" days.
The snag is that the people she now wants to treat her so, are those same people she treated with comtempt during her "Wogs begin at Dover" era.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Sadly that is the case. 

We were once taught that if any of the Johnny Foreigners did so much as disrespect the flag, they would wake up to find a warship or two off their coastline ready to settle the differences.

Now they all want to take advantage.

Jonty


----------

